# Foundation rub-off?



## missnadia (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi girls,

Does anybody know what's the best way to prevent my foundation from rubbing off on my fingers and my boyfriend? I've tried spraying my face with water to set it, primer and silk powder so far, and none of them have helped.

I've also tried the following brands, all of which I've experienced rub off with: Laura Mercier, Alima, Lumiere, and recently ordered from Meow minerals (didn't receive it yet)

Any ideas on how to make that foundation stick only to my face?


----------



## laurie_lu (Mar 6, 2008)

For me, the more I buff it, the more it "becomes one with my skin". Hard to explain. If I only lightly fluff it on it sits on top of my face very powdery. If I buff and buff, the consistancy of the powder changes and becomes less powder like and melds into my skin.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 6, 2008)

mm, I have the same problem, but with shirts. Because they're near my face, I get marks on my collar whenever I wear it. It's super embarrassing


----------



## missnadia (Mar 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mm, I have the same problem, but with shirts. Because they're near my face, I get marks on my collar whenever I wear it. It's super embarrassing



Uh huh!! Oh well, at least the result is worth it.. But I'm wondering if anybody knows a magical trick to remedy this problem. *hopeful* Anybody??


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 6, 2008)

i've never had that problem, maybe it's your foundation? i use EDM and silk naturals and they usually fade off but don't smear off onto others.

is your skin oily?


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 6, 2008)

Have you tried spraying on a makeup sealant like Ben Nye's "Final Seal"?


----------



## internetchick (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't have that problem with my MMU(EDM). I do use the Monistat gel as a primer, and I use finishing powder. Liquid foundations will rub off, but I haven't had that problem with minerals.


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 6, 2008)

ooh another tip. i seal my face with MAC's fix+ which has dimethycone (i think that's how it's spelled) and glycerin which do a fabulous job of keeping minerals on my face all day long. i don't see the same results when i use my evian spray. try that too?


----------



## dany06 (Mar 6, 2008)

I find that if I set my foundation with some type of facial spray like aquafina or evian and then a quick brush of a finishing powder on top it seems to stay all day. I cant even rub it off if I rub my fingers across my face or even lay down for a little while. Hope this helps.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 6, 2008)

If you dont want to spray Fix+ you could also try a foundation primer which has similiar silicone and other -cone ingrediants, just make sure you wash your face when your day is done because any -cone product on your face clogs pores.

I havent had this problem, I use only powder foundation from Guerlain, brush it in well, touch up with a Lancome powder throughout the day, and seems that I am fine, maybe its just the brand, or liquid foundation? I never liked using heavy liquid except for important photos, same flawless looking skin with a concealer and my powder foundation.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2008)

Mine stays on my face all day long without primers or setting powders. Even off my clothes. But cell phones are a whole different story. If I have my phone up to my ear for even a split second, my makeup is all over the screen. What's up with that? I wonder if it's because it's a slick surface.


----------



## fawp (Mar 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurie_lu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For me, the more I buff it, the more it "becomes one with my skin". Hard to explain. If I only lightly fluff it on it sits on top of my face very powdery. If I buff and buff, the consistancy of the powder changes and becomes less powder like and melds into my skin. Buffing works really well for me, too. It's makes my foundation look smoother, lasts longer, and keeps it from fading and wiping off.


----------



## dany06 (Mar 6, 2008)

I've got to admit buffing does work. And as Scooter mentioned, it does come off with a cell phone. And if this is a problem too you might want to invest in an inexpensive blutooth. Or try another makeup brand.


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 7, 2008)

i'm always afraid i'm buffing too much, because if i buff too much i might be buffing it off my face instead of on my face. how long do you girls usually buff for?


----------



## missnadia (Mar 7, 2008)

Well I don't have a problem with it lasting all day, I just have a problem with it transferring to other surfaces that I don't want to get covered in foundation, like the cell phone mentioned previously.

I don't really want to spray my face with hairspray or anything that would clog my pores. And I heard that Fix+ was pretty much water with glycerin? Not too sure if that would work to prevent the transfer of foundation on other surfaces, but maybe that's something I could try.

I haven't had good luck with primers. Most of them just clog my pores and I don't like how mineral foundation goes on top of them.

Today I did an experiment. I buffed really hard, then sprayed with water, let it dry, and finally buffed on some silk powder on top of everything. I think that's the best result I've had so far, but still not completely transfer-proof.


----------



## dany06 (Mar 7, 2008)

hairspray? people really use that? I hope not. I basically use distilled water in a spritz bottle and sometimes aquafina facia spray . I usually dont even us a spray I just buff it on most times.


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't have a problem with this. I wear Lily Lolo foundation and buff it into my skin.


----------



## lummerz (Mar 7, 2008)

revlon colorstay


----------



## organicsoapgal (Mar 10, 2008)

The thing that has worked the best for me, is to find a moisturizer that you works well for your skin, and apply it about 5 min. prior to applying the make-up.


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 13, 2008)

Fix+ has other ingredients that help it bind to the skin i believe one particular ingredient is called dimethycone or something similar to that. it's an important agent to longlasting makeup. i highly suggest fix+ it really keeps my makeup on all day.


----------



## missnadia (Mar 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurreenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fix+ has other ingredients that help it bind to the skin i believe one particular ingredient is called dimethycone or something similar to that. it's an important agent to longlasting makeup. i highly suggest fix+ it really keeps my makeup on all day. Hmm well if you insist then maybe it's worth a try! Thanks!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurreenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fix+ has other ingredients that help it bind to the skin i believe one particular ingredient is called dimethycone or something similar to that. it's an important agent to longlasting makeup. i highly suggest fix+ it really keeps my makeup on all day. FYI, the ingredient list for Mac Fix+ (as obtained from Specktra.net) is as follows:
Spring Water (Aqua), Glycerin, Butylene Glycol, Cucumis Sativus (Cucumber) Fruit Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Extract, Camellia Sinensis Leaf Extract, Tocopheryl Acetate, Caffeine, Panthenol, Arginine, PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, PPG-26-Butheth-26, Fragrance (Parfum), Disodium EDTA, Phenoxyethanol, Methylparaben 

Dimethicone is not in the ingredient list.


----------



## laurie_lu (Mar 13, 2008)

Dimethicone is a silicone.


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 14, 2008)

hmm sorry, i must have been mistaken then. sorry about the mixup there.


----------



## easterdawn (Mar 14, 2008)

How many ounces is the Mac Fix+? What is the cost? Best online source?


----------



## simisimi100 (Mar 14, 2008)

I will glad to know about the fix+ of mac's.. becouse I have to same problem that Missandia have..

I need somthing to stick the minerals on my face. I try a lot.

Aven thermal water, moistoizers and stuff but I didnt get a good solution so far.

I hope to find somthing..


----------

